# Sketchup Arrrrrggggghhhhh



## Neomorph (5 Mar 2006)

The "instructional videos" are a piece of poo as whenever I do what it says it doesn't work plus they must have auditioned for the most annoying voiceover person in the world. It just makes me want to throw my laptop through the window.


For instance the soddin protractor tool... I can't make head nor tail of it and can't for the life of me figure out how to make a table leg with it.

Maybe it's my painkillers but I thought that Sketchup was easy... well it is until you start trying to make lathed items. :evil:

Edit: Whoops... Yep... I should have been using rotate...DOH! Unfortunately I still can't figure out how to go about making a lathed chair leg.

Help anyone?


----------



## Steve Maskery (5 Mar 2006)

John
Draw a half-profile of the leg, complete with centre line and base line, so that you have a surface which is half the section.
Draw a full circle at one end of the profile.
Use the Follow Me tool to sweep the surface around the circle.

HTH

Steve
PS I thought the vids were quite good. Main problem is that they were created with an older version, but the principles are all there. :?


----------



## Neomorph (6 Mar 2006)

Cheers for that... I've also found a Lathe plugin for SU which uses the Ruby API.

go to http://archsymb.com/ruby/ and look down the page for Lathe.rb

The vids would be better if they had added video controls. As it is if you miss what they say you have to restart from the beginning again which was driving me nuts when I was trying to follow them. Add in the limit of 8 hours for the demo and it gets irritating fast.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (6 Mar 2006)

John, three things.

First, send me your e-mail address via a PM. I'll send you a tutorial showing how to draw a table leg.

Second, download the free SU viewer from the SU site. It will let you look at tutorials that others do without consuming precious minutes of your trial period.

Third, search the SU User Forum for posts by Jean LeMire. (There is a search function-click on Search right at the top of the message list.) Most of Jean's posts include tutorials on various subjects. They are very good and although they might not all apply directly to what you're drawing, the methods are useful to know.


----------

